# Another smoked salmon



## cajunsmoker (Sep 26, 2006)

Picked up a nice salmon filet at Sam's this afternoon, and just dropped it on the smoker. 8) 






I'll put a pic up when it comes out if I can shoot it before it gets eaten :!:


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey cajunsmoker,

   How are you preparing your salmon? a guy I work with was in canada last week fishing, today he gave me two huge king salmon fillets. I have never smoked salmon before but I have been exploring the posts on here.I may try one this weekend any tips or info would be appreciated


Thanks

DEER MEAT


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 26, 2006)

This is my 1st on to buddy. :D 

I will post pics of mine when it is done.  I just rubbed mine good with lemon pepper and have basted it with lemon juice.  It's been on for an hour at 225 with apple chips and cherry chunks for smoke.  I looks pretty good right now.  This was a farm raised salmon, if that makes any difference.  I know more about these southern fish than I do salmon :P


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 26, 2006)

And here it is;







It was hard controlling the temp of the smoker since I didn't have any load in it.  It kept creeping up towards 250 on me.  Looks good though. Gonna have it with some potatos in the jacket, corn and steamed broccoli. 8)   yum


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks awesome cajunsmoker :)  I am sure it will taste good also. 
I will post my results when I end up smoking mine.


----------



## doug123 (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Rodger  8) 

So how was it?


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 27, 2006)

Rodger.
That salmon sure looks good....already had breakfast....but I think I could manage a second round..


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi guys,

The salmon had an excellent flavor, however I let it go a little too long and it was too dry.  

This was my first attempt and I know my wife hates undercooked fish, so I went to 155 degrees before pulling it.  Next time I will pull it at 145 and it will be just right.  I like the lemon pepper seasoning though, gave a good flavor.


----------



## smokemack (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice fish Rodger. The best part about anything overcooked is that gives a good excuse to wash down with EXTRA cold ones...


----------



## doug123 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Rodger,

I pulled this one at 134

Smoked Salmon Link

It didn't taste undercooked to me. I was even thinking it went a little too long maybe. I think I have seen a lot of people say they pull them at 130.


----------

